# Scotchbrite Sanding wheel



## Boris (Sep 25, 2011)

Within the past few weeks, someone on this site recommended a Scotchbrite Sanding Wheel that attaches to your drill. Sounded like a great idea, but I can't seem to find one anywhere. Any suggestions?


----------



## chitown (Sep 25, 2011)

Haven't tried those yet but am hooked on these for my dremel:

View attachment 27392

http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-511E-Coarse-Finishing-Abrasive/dp/B000FBF3OM

I go through them rather quickly but they work great in tight corners. Excellent for surface prep... or when used with CLR kitchen bath spray on rusty areas. Different abrasive choices too.

As far as the scotch bright ones have you tried an auto supply place with a good paint dept?


----------



## Boris (Sep 25, 2011)

I have used those on my dremel, but at the price, they're a little too short-lived for my taste. An auto supply store is a good suggestion and I'll try that next. Thanks.


----------



## Iverider (Sep 25, 2011)

Most big box home improvement stores have the 3m scotchbrite for drills and angle grinders. They're likely near the grinding discs and sandpaper for power tools.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Sep 25, 2011)

Harbor Freight.  They have most everything and cheaper than dirt.


----------



## Boris (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks! I tried 3 separate stores before I posted my request. I just figured it would be faster if someone on this site could point me in the right direction rather than run all over the place. I will try Harbor Freight. I was also told that Ace Hardware also might carry them.


----------



## Boris (Sep 28, 2011)

Do-it-Best Hardware NO, True Value Hardware NO, Harbor Freight NO, Home Depot NO, Ace Hardware YES!


----------



## rideahiggins (Sep 28, 2011)

*scotchbright disks*

The flea market I go to every week has the stem, fits on your drill, $3.00 and the disks, 3 different colors 1-1/2"? $1 each and 3"? maybe.  Pay for the parts and the postage and I can pick some up for you. It will only be open a couple more weeks then it will close for the season.


----------



## Boris (Sep 28, 2011)

That's really nice of you to offer, but read my last post and you'll see that I FINALLY it at ACE Hardware. Thanks again, I really appreciate your kind offer!!!!!


----------



## Schweirdo (Dec 11, 2011)

I use an air grinder with a soft brass wire wheel for stripping. This is done after stripping paint with JASCO aerosol with BIX. The Jasco gel seems to not want to strip that old lead paint.


----------

